# جدول تصحيح المضلع



## gmd dawoud (9 مايو 2009)

هذا الجدول وما يحتوي من معادلات وبيانات من خلاصه الجداول التي رايتها وهو معتمد علي تصحيح المضلع المفتوح


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (9 مايو 2009)

ارجو من سيادتكم شرح ما يتم حسابيا فيما ساذكره
عندي خط ترافرس موصل من نقطة 0 الى 11
احتل الجهاز النقط 1 الى 10
الزوايا المعلومة من 1 الى 10
الاطوال جميعها معلوم 01-12-23-34-45-الى 1011
النقطتان المعلومتان الاحداثيات هي 0 و 11 (اول واخر نقطة فقط ولم يتم احتلالهم بالجهاز يتم التوجيه عليهم فقط)
في العمل يتم معالجة وحساب الارصاد بال lsq
انا اريد حسابهم يدويا او بالاكسل مع ذكر المعادلات
مرفق سكتش بالكروكي


----------



## abdolkadr (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير مهندس جمال من زمان ما زرتنا


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

*مشكوووور أخي و جزاك الله خير**ا*


----------



## ROUDS (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## محمد خليل عطية (25 مايو 2009)

ليش ما حدا عايز يرد
هل في ذلك كتم بالعلم وهذا لا اصدقه
ام كسل في الرد وهذا ما امقته
ام لا يوجد من يعرف هذا ما استبعده


----------



## ali992 (25 مايو 2009)

محمد خليل عطية قال:


> ارجو من سيادتكم شرح ما يتم حسابيا فيما ساذكره
> عندي خط ترافرس موصل من نقطة 0 الى 11
> احتل الجهاز النقط 1 الى 10
> الزوايا المعلومة من 1 الى 10
> ...


يتم الحساب على مراحل أخي بداية السموت وثم الاحداثيات.. مسألتك ينقصها سمت بدائي أو نقطة خلفية معلومة قبل النقطة 0 وأيضا ينقص زاوية (رأسها النقطة 0 ضلعها الأول ذاك الاتجاه الناقص و ضلعها الثاني الضلع 0-1 ) وذلك لحساب السموت
سأشرح طريقة الحساب باعتبار أن جميع المعطيات متوفرة نبدأ عادة من حساب السموت وذلك لكل الأضلاع و يجب التسكير على سمت معلوم وهو غير متوفر أيضا في معطياتك :
سمت ضلع = سمت الضلع السابق + الزاوية (عند بداية الضلع مع عقارب الساعة ) +/- 180 
بعد انتهاء السموت و تصحيحها نحسب الاحداثيات حسب :
x1=x0 + l1-0*sinaz
y1=y0 + l1-0*cosaz
x1,y1 احداثيات النقطة الجديدة المجهولة
x0,y0 احداثيات النقطة المعلومة
az سمت اضلع 0-1
l1-0 هو طول الضلع
نحسب جميع الاحداثيات نقطة بنقطة من 1-11 و نقارن احداثيات 11 المحسوبة بالمعلومة ونوزع الخطأ
آمل أني قد فهمت سؤالك بشكل صحيح وأن تكون إجابتي ما تريد
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (25 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخيali992 جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة الرد ولكن فعلا في العمل نحن لا نحتل النقطتان 0 و11 نهائيا ولا يوجد عندنا اي سمت حيث انه بالتوتال ناخذ الارصاد عبارة عن زاوية وبعد ولا نحتل النقطتان 0و11 وهما محسوبتان بدقة عالية جدا اذ هما في شبكة مثلثات وانا هنا لا اريد ان اشغل نفسي بالتصحيح بقدر ان اريد حسابها رياضيا اذ انها بالاتوكاد يمكن رسم الخط بعد عمل الدوران اللازم له واستنتاج الاحداثيات ولكن انا اريد حسايهم كما يتم ببرنامج تحت بيئة الدوس lsq ولكن رياضيا


----------



## ali992 (26 مايو 2009)

محمد خليل عطية قال:


> السلام عليكم اخيali992 جزاك الله خيرا على سرعة الرد ولكن فعلا في العمل نحن لا نحتل النقطتان 0 و11 نهائيا ولا يوجد عندنا اي سمت حيث انه بالتوتال ناخذ الارصاد عبارة عن زاوية وبعد ولا نحتل النقطتان 0و11 وهما محسوبتان بدقة عالية جدا اذ هما في شبكة مثلثات وانا هنا لا اريد ان اشغل نفسي بالتصحيح بقدر ان اريد حسابها رياضيا اذ انها بالاتوكاد يمكن رسم الخط بعد عمل الدوران اللازم له واستنتاج الاحداثيات ولكن انا اريد حسايهم كما يتم ببرنامج تحت بيئة الدوس lsq ولكن رياضيا



أخي وجدت هذا الشرح عن حساب المضلعات وهو من تقديم د. سهيل بن أحمد مدني حيث يشرح الترافيرسات و طريقة حلها نسأل الله له خير الجزاء 
أرجو أن تجد فيه حاجتك 
بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (26 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخي هو يوجد به نوع المضلع وهو ترافرس مفتوح هندسيا مغلق رياضيا ولكن يعتمد على انحراف ضلع معلوم وهذا ما لا يتم عندنا كما ذكرت سابقا هو لا يوجد الا اول نقطة واخر نقطة فقط معلومتان الاحداثيات


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (28 مايو 2009)

*ليش ما حدا عايز يرد
هل في ذلك كتم بالعلم وهذا لا اصدقه
ام كسل في الرد وهذا ما امقته
ام لا يوجد من يعرف هذا ما استبعده*​


----------



## ali992 (28 مايو 2009)

محمد خليل عطية قال:


> شكرا اخي هو يوجد به نوع المضلع وهو ترافرس مفتوح هندسيا مغلق رياضيا ولكن يعتمد على انحراف ضلع معلوم وهذا ما لا يتم عندنا كما ذكرت سابقا هو لا يوجد الا اول نقطة واخر نقطة فقط معلومتان الاحداثيات





أخي في ظل نقص البيانات الذي تفرضه أسهل حل هو رسم الترافيرس على الأوتوكاد من خلال أضلعه و زواياه ومن ثم مطابقة النهايات على نقطتي البداية 0 و النهاية 11 و أخذ الاحداثيات من الاوتوكاد 

أما حسابيا فلا أملك تصورا لحل في ظل غياب سمت بدائي
أرجو أن يوجد من يستطيع إفادتك
وفقك الله


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (29 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا انا عارف اني شاغلك معي ودا اللى مخليني مصر اذ كيف يتم حسابها بواسطة الاتوكاد ولا نستطيع استنتاج قانون رياضي ولكن يوجد برامج تحت الدوس عندنا في العمل تفعل ذلك ولكن ما اطلبه فقط قانونها الرياضي اذا انها برامج تنفيذية في الدوس


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (29 مايو 2009)

قـل لمـن يفهـم عنـي ماأقـول ْقصِّر القول فـذا شـرحٌ يطـولْ 
ثَـم سـر غامـض مـن دونــه قصـرت والله أعنـاق الفـحـولْ 
أنت لا تعـرف إيـاك ولـم تـدرمـن أنـت ولا كيـف الوصـولْ 
لا ولا تدري صفات رُكِّبـتْ فيـك حـارت فـي خفايـاه العـقـولْ 
أين منك الـروح فـي جوهرهـاهل تراهـا فتـرى كيـف تجـولْ 
وكذا الأنفـاس هـل تحصرهـا لا ولا تـدري متـى عنـك تـزولْ 
أيـن منـك العقـل والفـهـم إذاغلب النـوم فقـل لـي ياجهـولْ 
أنـت أكـل الخبـز لا تعـرفـه كيف يجري منك أم كيـف تبـولْ 
فـإذا كانـت طـوايـاك الـتـيبين جنبيـك كـذا فيهـا ضلـولْ 
كيف تدري من على العرش استوى لا تقل كيف استوى كيف النـزولْ 
كيـف يحكـي الـرب أم كـيـف يرى فلعمري ليس ذا إلا فضـولْ 
فهو لا أين ولا كيـف لـه وهـورب الكيـف والكـبـف يـحـولْ 
وهو فـوق الفـوق لا فـوق لـه وهو في كل النواحـي لا يـزولْ 
جـل ذاتـاً وصـفـات وسـمـاوتعالـى قـدره عـمـا تـقـولْ


----------



## hassanaki (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
جهد مشكور ولكن البرنامج لا ينزل برجاء ارساله


----------



## محمد خليل عطية (30 مايو 2009)

انا لا استطيع ارسال البرنامج لانه خاص بالهيئة ومن باب الامانة العلمية لن ارسله ولكن الاسم المتداول بيننا هو برنامج ال lsaq عبارة عن مجلد فيه اكثر من برنامج وهي 
checker
dxflsa
blunder
lsaq
gener
view
setup
projec


----------



## جمال امين (23 مارس 2010)

*شكرا اخي العزيز*



gmd dawoud قال:


> هذا الجدول وما يحتوي من معادلات وبيانات من خلاصه الجداول التي رايتها وهو معتمد علي تصحيح المضلع المفتوح


جزاكم الله خير:20:


----------



## ريان الموسى (24 مارس 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hany_meselhey (24 مارس 2010)

*مشكورر*


----------



## انس طعمة (24 مارس 2010)

مشكورين اساتذتنا على هاد المجهود الطيب والله يعطيكن العافية وباعتقادي انكن كفينو وفيتو الموضوع حقو وشكراً مرة تانية


----------



## بسيم85 (25 مارس 2010)

مشكورين كتير


----------



## محمد الفجال (25 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى الكريم على هذه المعلومات التى تنفع جميع الاعضاء


----------



## محمدنعمةالله (16 يناير 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## abdo.satar (26 يناير 2011)

شكرا على هذا المجهود 
هل اجد عندك اوعند الزمله جدول للتصحيح الترافرس المقفول بنفس البساطه


----------



## kenooo84 (13 يونيو 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## كبل (15 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم ​


----------

